
Supreme Court to rule on patentability of human genes - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/11/supreme-court-to-rule-on-patentability-of-human-genes/
======
charonn0
I could see patenting the _process_ to extract the sequence, process it,
sequence it, etc. but I don't understand how the sequence itself can be
patented.

Taking the notion to its logical and absurd extreme, would such a patent mean
that all humans must properly license the sequence before attempting cellular
mitosis or is that fair use? Are babies considered pirated copies?

~~~
mtgx
Babies would probably be considered "transformative work".

